# Best Gloves for iPhones



## garlicbread

haha holy shit this better be some kind of joke


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

There is such a thing. They work great but I can't for the life of me find them online. They basically have small rubber buttons at the end of each finger which works with the iphone so you don't have to take your gloves off. Alternatively there was one with a trackpad on the wrist that you could use somehow connected to the iphone.

Come to think of it, I believe they were north face... google it holmes


----------



## Failed_God

burton makes a liner with an iphone finger Burton Touchscreen Liner | Burton Snowboards


----------



## muexm

My friend has the Burton Touchscreen Liner and he loves it. I personally will not answer my cell phone on the slopes.


----------



## HoboMaster

Do you really need to talk on the phone while snowboarding that much?


----------



## Calibre 6

HoboMaster said:


> Do you really need to talk on the phone while snowboarding that much?


Maybe it's to use the ipod or GPS apps? 

But Burton and North Face both have liners that have the ability to control touchscreen devices. The Burton liner retails for about $18 and the North Face liner retails for $40. The Burton liner is very thin, while the North Face liner is a little thicker and can probably be used on spring days.


----------



## hwa

North Face Etip ($50) is one option, but it's not really meant to be a durable mountain glove. Very expensive too.


----------



## skatebanana101

i use my rome pipe gloves... and they work great








they are sort of grippy so they work on the touch screen


----------



## Triple8Sol

I've heard of those, and it's a pretty cool idea. They're just like any other liner gloves you wear anyways. With all the touchscreen phones and mp3 players out there, it's pretty ingenious actually.


----------



## Nito

swanygloves said:


> Does anyone know the best gloves to use when on the mountain and needing to use your iPhone without taking off your gloves?


I have no problem with someone using an iPhone or other while on the trail; to contact a friend or get info. BUT if you are using the iPhone while riding that is a problem.
It's bad enough that people drive while talking or playing with their phones and getting into or causing accidents. If someone crashes into me while using their phone, I will take it from them and chuck it into the woods or over the cliff.

Sincerely Nito


----------



## Hurl3y182

i had to add my 2 cents:

but i wouldnt buy ANY glove/liner that say they are compatable with cap.touch screens. They are probably way overpriced to begin with.

also many pipe gloves (that arent mainly rubber) would probably work, especially when they get damp. My grenade pipe gloves work great.

AND if you solely want to use your iphone for its ipod/music use; i believe theres a 3rd-party app called GlovePod (or something similar) that makes the volume buttons work as next/prev buttons when the home button is doubleclicked on lock. 
but this is only available on jailbroken iphones


----------



## twin89

POW Gloves

photogs should go the trick


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

nice ^ might be my next pair..just hope its warm


----------



## HLP

If you don't want to buy new gloves/liners, you can just sew some conductive thread into the tips of a couple of fingers.

Make Any Pair of Gloves Work with a Touchscreen

Hope that helps.


----------



## baldylox

I bought a small piece of conductive fabric to sew into the fingers of my gloves. They make conductive thread as well.


----------



## Nito

Snowolf said:


> Calm down bro....The Iphone has apps that go waaaaaay beyond talking on the phone. I have USGS Topographical maps on mine combined with the GPS and I use the thing a lot in the back country. If you can activate the app without taking off your glove in shitty weather it is a good thing.


Sorry for the outburst. I guess I have snow rage.

Usually, I visit smaller resorts frequented by Bennies; who think they own the mountain. They cause many accident and half the time someone gets injured. I've been lucky so far and have not suffered any injuries but have taken a few hits by oblivious or out of control patrons. Yes, the resort is crowded and sometimes it takes 45 minutes waiting in line to get to the ski lift.

Sincerely Nito


----------



## swilber08

Snowolf said:


> Calm down bro....The Iphone has apps that go waaaaaay beyond talking on the phone. I have USGS Topographical maps on mine combined with the GPS and I use the thing a lot in the back country. If you can activate the app without taking off your glove in shitty weather it is a good thing.


:thumbsup:....not to mention the whole compass app too :laugh:


----------



## gregc4

LOL, Android FTW!


----------



## baldylox

Snowolf, you should check out AccuTerra. 4.99 and you can download grids of topo maps with hiking trails and such to use when you are out of cell range.


----------



## shifty00

or









Android all day mother trucker.


----------



## FDokinawa

remembered this thread when I came across this. 

conductive pins for gloves


----------



## theducktape

i mean....you're not gonna be on your iphone the entire time you're riding. you can't take off your gloves for a couple minutes each time? i'm sure you'll live


----------



## ev13wt

theducktape said:


> i mean....you're not gonna be on your iphone the entire time you're riding. you can't take off your gloves for a couple minutes each time? i'm sure you'll live


Please... He will get all cold and freeze to death in a matter of seconds. The more gear you have the better. Don't hate because you don't have an iPhone.


----------



## FtCS4

I switched to an iPod classic from the touch after my old one bit the dust a few weeks ago just to avoid this problem. I have a droid, but on the mountain I'm usually not calling/texting anyone, so if I get a call I just use my nose to hit answer so that I don't have to take my gloves off.


----------



## caneyhead

I answer my iPhone with my tongue if I'm gloved up. Can't talk long though. Battery discharges quickly in extreme cold.


----------



## 51bombed

Nito said:


> I have no problem with someone using an iPhone or other while on the trail; to contact a friend or get info. BUT if you are using the iPhone while riding that is a problem.
> It's bad enough that people drive while talking or playing with their phones and getting into or causing accidents. If someone crashes into me while using their phone, I will take it from them and chuck it into the woods or over the cliff.
> 
> Sincerely SCROOGE FROM THE CHRISTMAS CAROL[before the ghosts]


fixed^ 
he didnt ask for you to bash, he probably uses it for music... like i do with my droid... and so many others do. 

on topic, i have forum "fair" gloves... theyre pretty damned warm and work with my droids touchscreen.


----------



## dnk024

180s actually makes several gloves specifically for touch screens. 
180s: Gloves for Unisex, Men's


----------



## swilber08

caneyhead said:


> I answer my iPhone with my tongue if I'm gloved up. Can't talk long though. Battery discharges quickly in extreme cold.


ive gotten pretty good at using my nose...even for texting :laugh:


----------



## yusoweird

gregc4 said:


> LOL, Android FTW!


+1, Android > Iphony


----------



## swilber08

yusoweird said:


> +1, Android > Iphony


besides the whole iphone is the best phone out there thing


----------



## little devil

Im glove illiterate. 

I take em off if im getting anything. Especially lighters and phones.

If all it takes is one hit of snow,to not work anymore, I make sure im holding onto the thing for dear life. Id be the dude pulling out his i-phone and dropping it right away followed by cusses and snapping.


----------



## FDokinawa

Just got back from a trip.. I used Under Armour glove liners and was able to use my touch screen (Android) phone.


----------



## Karasene

caneyhead said:


> I answer my iPhone with my tongue if I'm gloved up. Can't talk long though. Battery discharges quickly in extreme cold.


very.... interesting.


Andoid all the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## yusoweird

swilber08 said:


> besides the whole iphone is the best phone out there thing


Sorry, but iphone is more of a fashion accessory IMHO. Their whole marketing plan is based on that. Android is a much better operating system than apple's sorry excuse for an OS. Lets talk back to the original iphone, it doesn't even multitask! And people wonder why the iphone runs smooth. Android came along and showed them how a real OS is made. And now apple is catching up. True story...


----------



## freshy

yusoweird said:


> Sorry, but iphone is more of a fashion accessory IMHO. Their whole marketing plan is based on that. Android is a much better operating system than apple's sorry excuse for an OS. Lets talk back to the original iphone, it doesn't even multitask! And people wonder why the iphone runs smooth. Android came along and showed them how a real OS is made. And now apple is catching up. True story...


I don't own an iphone or android but IMO android wouldent have come along if it werent for the iphone.
If you want to compare the original iphone to the non existent android at the time iphone still wins the single tasking category.

As for gloves for touchscreen, seems like gloves you can touchscreen with would have to be pretty thin so your hands would be cold all the time. Where if you take off a warm mitt your hand will be cold for maybe a minute till you put your mitt back on. What about wearing those little stretchy gloves as a liner so your hands never have to get exposed?


----------



## Nefarious

yusoweird said:


> Sorry, but iphone is more of a fashion accessory IMHO. Their whole marketing plan is based on that. Android is a much better operating system than apple's sorry excuse for an OS. Lets talk back to the original iphone, it doesn't even multitask! And people wonder why the iphone runs smooth. Android came along and showed them how a real OS is made. And now apple is catching up. True story...


There's an unbelievable amount of faulty logic here. I almost just left it be, and I rightfully should have. As someone who has worked extensively with Apple products and owned every iPhone since the 1G, I can't let it go.

Their marketing plan? Based on a fashion accessory? Their marketing plan is based on having a phone with as many features as they can possibly pack in without affecting usability and sleekness. Apple is all about the image. They always have been, they always will be. That doesn't make the phone a fashion accessory. It just means they have standards and expectations and don't waver from them.

Android is a much better operating system? That's a matter of preference to the end user. I find that Apple's OS offers me everything I need from a phone. With every update they add more features that make me enjoy my phone. 

Of course the original iPhone didn't multi-task. At the time, there wasn't a processor available that would be able to handle that kind of dedicated processing power. At least without charging 3 times the price. This was also June of 2007. They probably started developing it minimum of 2006 if not 2005. If you really want to, go look at mobile processors from that stretch. It'll spell itself out for you real simple. 

"Android came along and showed them how a real OS is made." You do realize that Android is not a company? I'd bet my life that when GOOGLE was developing the android platform, they all had iPhones in their hands. They were saying, well this is cool...we want it to be able to do this. But we also want it to do this, this, and this. 

/end rant


----------



## yusoweird

freshy said:


> I don't own an iphone or android but IMO android wouldent have come along if it werent for the iphone.
> If you want to compare the original iphone to the non existent android at the time iphone still wins the single tasking category.


If you are going by that logic, then iphone wouldn't have come along if it werent for HTC+Windows. So does that make HTC+Windows any better than iphone? No...



Nefarious said:


> Android is a much better operating system? That's a matter of preference to the end user. I find that Apple's OS offers me everything I need from a phone. With every update they add more features that make me enjoy my phone.


HTC+Windows did pretty much everything iphone could, does it make it the best? No...



Nefarious said:


> Of course the original iPhone didn't multi-task. At the time, there wasn't a processor available that would be able to handle that kind of dedicated processing power. At least without charging 3 times the price. This was also June of 2007. They probably started developing it minimum of 2006 if not 2005. If you really want to, go look at mobile processors from that stretch. It'll spell itself out for you real simple.


HTC+Windows Mobile was multitask. Not exactly great at it, but it worked. It single task just as good as the iphone given that the OS was properly supported. And *OLD *HTC/Windows phone with Android runs much better than the original iphone. So please dont give me that hardware excuse. Their hardware was more than capable of doing multitasking. Ask those who are installing Androids in their old iphone...

As far as hardware goes, the only thing that stands out for the iphone is their touchscreen/lcd. I guess that's their selling point. So at the end, it's all about looks. Functionality is not their primary goal.



Nefarious said:


> "Android came along and showed them how a real OS is made." You do realize that Android is not a company? I'd bet my life that when GOOGLE was developing the android platform, they all had iPhones in their hands. They were saying, well this is cool...we want it to be able to do this. But we also want it to do this, this, and this.
> 
> /end rant


Android is considered an independent entity as the project is open source and are also supported by the public. Google is no longer the only source of support. So yes, you should refer it as Android. Google happens to be the company who developed Android... But every Android OS is customized and tweak by each phone manufacturer...

Sounds like you haven't used Android to be judging Android... I have used both...

/end rant
/end troll mode

Sorry guys, I just hate apple's business ethics.


----------



## doylerules

Really who gives a flying [email protected]%k which phone you think is better, i personally could care less what processor your phone has compared to mine! 



twin89 said:


> POW Gloves
> 
> photogs should go the trick


trying to get this topic back on track, this guy had you pointed in the right direction.
I have a pair of the pow proof mega's, they are amazing gloves, and the liners work good with the iphone too!


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

^ but nobody beats apples billion apps! the end. :cheeky4:


I'm so tempted to buy pows transfilmer glove. its more than i'm willing to pay. someone stop me!

anyone tried the photog from pow? warm enough?


----------



## fattrav

swanygloves said:


> Does anyone know the best gloves to use when on the mountain and needing to use your iPhone without taking off your gloves?


Use your Glove Box. The one in your car. Put your phone in there, and go ride.


----------



## HoboMaster

fattrav said:


> Use your Glove Box. The one in your car. Put your phone in there, and go ride.


+1
tenchar


----------



## doylerules

well i guess there is nothing like dragging up year old threads nowadays......

1. This is directed to the resent posts, i understand you are trying to be cool/hip/hardcore saying to leave your phone in your truck, go against the crowd, i get that i really do. BUT i am sure that i am not the only one that has more than one reason for having my phone with me. Me as an example, i have a family. If i was on the mountains riding and god forbid something were to happen to my kid. If i wasn't on the first lift to the parking lot i would feel pretty shitti and guilty! 

also to add to that, my iphone doubles as my music player, which means no phone no music. which is still a good day, but we all know about the relationship the brain has to music. Sometimes the perfect track makes a decent run a great run! 

2. To actually add some insight to the conversation, there are all kinds of new products on the market this year, do a google search on it and you will find them. there are many ranges and styles. I am going to try out a pair from northface tomorrow will let you know


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Mt phone, is my music\video player, GPS , weather device and also helps me hookup and coordinate with friends and the crew. Why would I not want it integrated into my helmet, I don't need special gloves but I never go out without my phone.

Also I ride when I'm oncall for work, it'[s either that or sit home in front of the computer all day which isn't an option.


----------



## grafta

New_World_Order said:


> douche bags............ Android is not a phone its a OS....Iphone is model of phone right...comparing apples to oranges


You are an angry little man aren't you? :laugh:

You not get a nice warm cocoa before bed or something?

We are here to listen.

Troubles at home perhaps?

You know its really all ok?


----------



## grafta

New_World_Order said:


> Little???????
> 
> 6'3
> 
> 220 is little?
> 
> My fore arms ahve more muscle than your skinny big bird neck in your picture .......EH??? EH???


Chill out dude, ease up on the 'roids perhaps?


----------



## xDOTY

I haz had owned one of dem dere I pahnoies. They be mighty nice.


----------



## earl_je

just bought a liner that's supposed to work for these touchscreen phones. $10 at costco


----------

